# Moveable sofa



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Here's a blog post I did on moving my sofa, which may help others in a similar situation.

My issue was that I needed a raised second row, and didn't want to build a platform. Instead, I added a solid foundation and put the sofa on casters. Very nice.


----------

